
Stuck in Legal - peter123
http://onlyonce.blogs.com/onlyonce/2009/08/stuck-in-legal.html
======
tptacek
Companies use standard legal agreements because using nonstandard legal
agreements creates risk. When you experience the symptom of "getting stuck in
legal because of inflexible standard contracts", the underlying cause isn't
legal. It's that you aren't important enough to make an exception for.

